
Google Trends: Pokemon More Relevant Than Trump, Clinton - gk1
http://blog.plot.ly/post/147939406977/google-trends-pokemon-more-relevant-than-trump
======
niftich
Well, one's going to affect your life significantly for the next 4 years,
while the others are just politicians

/s

Despite the catchy headline, I think more interesting is their 8th graph
showing searches for 'gun control' being a lot more frequent in per-capita
higher gun ownership states like Wyoming, Idaho, and Montana, and their 10th
graph showing searches for 'Brexit' being much, much more prevalent in states
that have a large number of jobs in finance like New York, Connecticut, and
Illinois. Those graphs actually offer meaningful insight.

